# First bimba purchase not so good.



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

I am one of the old school prop builders. By that I mean that I use door closers and PVC cylinders. Have safely used them for years with no problems. However just to see what all the fuss is about, I decided to check out bimba cylinders on ebay. I won an auction for a single cylinder, with the option to buy 11 more for the winning bid price. I was going to buy all 12 of them just to have and work with.
When I contacted the seller I was told that the cylinders were already sold. So I asked why it was stated on the auction that the winning bidder (me) had the purchase option, but the cylinders were sold before the auction even closed. I was told that it was their mistake and that the entire auction would be cancelled so that me or the other buyer would not leave neg. feedback. What? I already paid for the first cylinder. Does this mean I don't get the cylinder? Sometimes ebay sellers are great, then again...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, it always makes me mad when I hear about bad sellers.

You will get your money back. Let me know your progress!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

When I was told that the cylinders were sold I asked why I didn't get the option to purchase them. I said that I was the winning bidder. This is what I got:

Yes Sir you are but I am afraid that the last winner of the auction bought the remaining Bimba's that we had. The auction was not suppose to be relisted because another customer had bought the remainder of the Bimba's. Im so sorry for the inconvenience of this auction we will cancel the auction sale so that no negative feedback will be left by either party. Again we apologize for the inconvenience and if you have any more questions please dont hesitate to call me personally at 830-995-5550 ext 105. My name is Avery and I will be more than happy to assist you in anything else you may have concerns with. Thank you for your time!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

well atleast he wasnt a butthead about it ...and mistakes happen


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah I know it was a mistake I just got a receipt letter from them saying that they received the payment and the cylinder would be shipped. Then I got the email above. I don't know if I'm getting the cylinder or the refund.
I'd rather have the cylinder. I think that someone offered the money for the cylinders before the auction ended and they sold all but the one listed on the auction. If so, then it wasn't a mistake.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Agreed, looks like he's willing to to do the refund


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

maybe since this happened he was able to locate ya a cyclinder to make things right


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Technical Terror said:


> I am one of the old school prop builders. By that I mean that I use door closers and PVC cylinders. Have safely used them for years with no problems. However just to see what all the fuss is about, I decided to check out bimba cylinders on ebay.


I can assist you with your Bimba purchase. Check out the auctions and e-mail me the auction numbers. I have bought several with no problems and each one has always worked. Are you going to use 120V valves ? or 12V, 24V ? Bimba has a PDF that decodes all the part numbers so you know what size the cylinder and stroke as well. Some sellers don't properly list all the info but if you can get the part number you have what you need. I have used both the converted door closers and the bimba's. I never made the pvc ram's.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Madmax you da man. Yes thats him and I agree with ya. My bull detector went off when I was told that they had already sold the items that were up for bid. I was told that they didn't have them anymore and I'd get a refund, but so far no refund.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks ru, I will get with ya on that. I did win the auction at a low bid. It was like $1.05 for the cylinder.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

OK let me know. I did cast some more skulls today for the haunt walls so you wanted to see a pic.
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/ruafraid/Props%202006/4skulls.jpg


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Man, I'm not believing this.
After asking about 5 times I FINALLY got the seller to send me a refund for the cylinder that they "didn't have".
The same day I got the refund I got 2 emails from the seller: the first one said "we shipped your cylinder", and the second email said "We havn't received your payment, this is your final warning".
Today I go to check my mail and there is a bimba cylinder from the seller. The same cylinder that they didn't have and finally refunded my money for, then said I didn't pay for but they had already shipped.
Think that through until your head stops spinning?


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Sounds like a seller in over his head with a business he doesn't know how to run.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

ruafraid said:


> OK let me know. I did cast some more skulls today for the haunt walls so you wanted to see a pic.
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/ruafraid/Props 2006/4skulls.jpg


Can you elaborate on the skull casting process you use or direct me to a link that might have this info........those skulls look awesome....


----------

